# Is this normal?



## kevingm (Jul 4, 2015)

I remember my budgies first molt and how he lost a tremendous amount of feathers and you could easily see his new ones starting to preen out, and I would remember how itchy he would get, ect..

This is his second molt this year(he's about 11 months old I believe), and lately when I go over to his cage in the morning I've been finding A LOT of feathers, and this has been going on for about week now. Is it normal for budgies to lose these many feathers on a daily basis, when they're molting? Like I said, when he first molted, I expected this, but this being his second I'm not sure and it seems a tad excessive.



http://imgur.com/0GvrM


(Side note he's lost a total of 1 or 2 tail feathers, if that matters)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, for some birds what you are seeing is quite normal. Please look at the links below.
In the one titled "Miserable Molting" there are dietary recommendations to help your little one through his molt.

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html

Best wishes, I hope your little guy feels better soon.*


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

I agree with Deborah 

During moult Calcium/Vitamin supplement and egg food is best for budgies


----------

